# SteamPunk Instruments



## BenG (Jun 24, 2013)

So I recently got asked to score a film that is set in the late 19th/early 20th century time period that follows a SteamPunk aesthetic. For those who do not know, SteamPunk is a style that features a Victorian-era view of Sci-Fi. Think Jules Verne, HG Wells, or even the film "Wild Wild West".

Anyways, I was wondering what sort of instruments would evoke that specific genre.
So far, I was thinking of Harpsichord, Organ, Odd pianos, Clarinet, phonograph, music boxes, maybe even clock/,machine sounds.

Any ideas?


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jun 24, 2013)

My first thought was subtle analogue sounding synths. I bet that would accompany those other instruments you listed pretty well.

Just a thought though. I'm far from any kind of expert on steampunk stuff.


----------



## pkm (Jun 25, 2013)

Those are good ideas. Try going around with a field recorder and sampling all sorts of mechanical gizmos and gadgets and then make instruments out of them.

I'd watch some steampunk films like Wild Wild West or Sherlock Holmes and get ideas from their sound design too.


----------



## Ganvai (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, don't forget The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen. I was a little bit in touch with the german Steampunk scene and as far as I know, for look and feeling, they like this film as the leading steampunk-example, also they know it's not so good at all.

I think the instruments you mentioned are good to start with. Maybe some sounds of a steam locomotive or clockworks. I think this will work fine. I would expect it that brass and winds sound very airy to create the feeling of steam. I remember the synthie-choir of James Horners Titanic score. This was so great to visualise the steam engine of the ship. I always see the big smokestacks with white smoke above when I hear this choir.

I think this will be a lot of fun cause you have so many chances to experiment with sounds. Enjoy it


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 25, 2013)

Mainly, it's not what instruments you use that invoke this, it's the rythm, harmony and melody. Of course, you can bring in those instruments and sounds to make the music in context (especially the mechanical ticking and grungy industrial stuff), but I would try to focus on what feeling you're going for in this movie, and embrace how it would sound to actually be in that world. The typical orchestral setting is way enough for most of the part.

I've been scoring a few steampunk games lately, and been learning a whole lot about how to invoke this feel. There are a few different ways of seeing steampunk... The ugly, grungy, very dirty and melancholic (almost post-apocalyptic) way, and the happy, sprightful and colorful steamy world.

Here's an example of a "sprightful" steampunk feel (notice the use of mechanical sounds, and I love using woodwinds for this...). Imagine a grand victorian city, with a lot to explore and you're just about to start an adventure, picking up stuff where you go and steamy stuff all over the place:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12797960/sp_city_mood.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/127 ... y_mood.mp3)

But yeah, previous tips about sherlock holmes, the league of extraordinary men and some other cool steampunk movies are great for inspiration!

Good luck, and do post your soundtrack here when youre done :D


----------



## mark812 (Jun 25, 2013)

_Looper_ score had some pretty great inspiring mechanical sounds.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 25, 2013)

camel audio alchemy guitar mutaitons and steamworx seem to sound excelent for steampunk style of sounds.


----------



## BenG (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow, great advice. Thank you!! Nice demo Walid Harpsichord, Clarinet and Organ all sound great in your piece and are very evocative. I understand what you're saying and the film itself has sort of a Sherlock Holmes, Illusionist type fo feel. So with regards to the composition and not orchestration, im going for malevolent, mysterious, a bit romantic at times and so on.

I think mechanical/brassy stuff would be the way to go. I like the idea of have more sound-fx mixed with music, like steam, trains, machines. Great ideas.

I will check out those scores and of course Camel Audio's offerings. Those sound perfect for what I'm doing.

As far as I what am leaning towards right now, I think Harpsichord would work well for the main theme, maybe a clarinet/cello for the love theme....just a thought

Thanks so much!! Very helpful and insightful.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 25, 2013)

Ouh, a cello would fit very nicely with a steampunk setting, I think. Maybe some of those heart-wrenching double stops. Or maybe I'm getting carried away


----------



## BenG (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol, not at all


----------



## jleckie (Jun 25, 2013)

Its a fantasy universe. Anything goes. You can follow in others footsteps or create your own. I listened to Steampunk Rock opera once. Very unique.


----------



## dreamawake (Jul 7, 2013)

That's another vote for Camel Audio's Steamworx....it has some incredible sounds for what you're looking to do.

You might also want to look at Hollow Sound's Music Laboratory Machines Suite...it has a mix of some very cool sounds that can fit perfectly into a steampunk environment.


----------



## EthanStoller (Jul 7, 2013)

I like contrabass clarinet for this type of piece. Doesn't have to do much. Just poke its head in once in a while. Thinking of this piece by Tom Waits: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAkZT_4vL_Y


----------



## snattack (Jul 8, 2013)

I recently sound designed and composed for a steampunk game. I used various steam/metal samples and actually used NI Damage a lot to get the "dumpster" feel of it. Also, running stuff through a transistor radio effect or similar gives quite a nice touch.


----------



## BenG (Jul 8, 2013)

Really great suggestions! I have recently been using a "drunken bar piano" and it also sounds perfect in the context, quite authentic actually. Fits the "Mystery" theme like a glove


----------



## bluejay (Jul 8, 2013)

Great thread here ... Inspiring me to go out and write something in this style myself now. Loved Walid's example too. Also got me into the Camel Audio products.

Anyway surely the calliope must be the definitive steam punk instrument given that it's very Victorian and actually powered by steam. Not sure if there are any samples of this around.


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks! if you want some more inspiration in my take on steampunk, here's something more i'm wrote for another steampunk game actually: (need more FX however, but music is always easiest to put down first)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12797960/catharsis_the_arch_2.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/127 ... arch_2.mp3)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12797960/catharsis_mt_1_4.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/127 ... mt_1_4.mp3)

it's like mixing quirkyness with a full sound. also quite "fun" in nature. that goes for the darker stuff too actually, where the "fun" comes in the crazy tempos, time signatures, FX and phrasing.


----------



## BenG (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome demos, Walid! 

@Bluejay, you definetly should! I'm working on this "Steampunk" film now and the style is a blast. The orchestration is alot of fun


----------



## Ed (Jul 8, 2013)

Bioshock game soundtracks seem like good references since all 3 are in a steam punk universe/. The third game "Infinite" has a more Americana feel. There's also Dishonored soundtrack should be worth a look as well, also steampunk.


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks benman!



Ed @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> Bioshock game soundtracks seem like good references since all 3 are in a steam punk universe/. The third game "Infinite" has a more Americana feel. There's also Dishonored soundtrack should be worth a look as well, also steampunk.



+1

W


----------



## Pingu (Jul 10, 2013)

First thing that springs to my mind is the prepared harpsichord at SoundDust - putting a new twist on a period sound.

http://dulcitone1884.virb.com/tiny-binaural-harpsichord


----------

